# Ford 6.2 gas motor opinions



## Donohue Const

I need to upgrade my old 2001 f350 diesel with something else in the near future 
It's got 270k miles and is getting wore out

I would like a diesel but am thinking about getting ford's newer gas motor. The 6.2 liter they started in 2011

Looking for any pros or cons from guys who use them everyday. 
Especially how they do pulling a heavy trailer, 10k plus for trailer weight. 

Thanks


----------



## angus242

So you going down to a 150? If you stay with a Superduty, look for the V10. Mileage won't be what you might get with a diesel but gas has been typically cheaper than diesel and the maintenance on a gas motor is cheaper.


----------



## GettingBy

Try
http://changingears.com/rv-sec-calc-trailer-weight-tt.shtml

And if you can find vehicle specs online that tow trailers of approx. 
5k, 10k and 15k 
or 
8k, 10k and 12k 
that list hp, torque and RPM, making a graph will crosscheck the answers the link above gives and will be more directed toward engine size.

Note that diesels and gas engines have different speed torque curves.

This question comes up a lot. 
I can't seem to find search terms that pull up this info on single webpages but I'm not much of a gearhead.


----------



## Donohue Const

No, the 250's and 350's come with the 6.2 gas motor

A f150 is not big enough for me


----------



## GettingBy

It's in here somewhere
http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/specifications/towing/


----------



## griz

Unless you are pulling a big load all the time I don't see how a diesel can pencil out.

A diesel pick up is like having a back hoe or a sports car.....

lots of fun to operate but expensive to own....:laughing:


----------



## Donohue Const

I have read all the specs online

Looking for some real world opinions on how it preforms on the job site everyday


----------



## angus242

Donohue Const said:


> No, the 250's and 350's come with the 6.2 gas motor
> 
> A f150 is not big enough for me


My bad. I thought the V10 was still an option.

Only 6.2 owner I know has it in an F150 so can't comment on the towing of a Superduty.


----------



## Mr Latone

Anyone driving the 250 or 350 4x4 srw, if you could report your real world mpg, that would be interesting as well. Gas or diesel.

I drive a 2012 250 SC 4x4 with the diesel and have kept meticulous mileage log. I can report that I usually get just under 15 mpg. I drive with a light to moderate foot. 35K miles on the odo. Just under 2K of that with a trailer which will weigh out at about 6000. The info center computer separately records miles when there is a trailer connection made. 

The best tank through made about 16.5 mpg. The worst maybe 13.6.

So are you gassers doing better than 11 mpg?

Hand calculations are the only valid mileage rates. The economy meter on my dash board almost always tells me 15.8, but it fails to make that when put on paper.

I think Griz is right that it's hard to pencil out the cost of the diesel. I had to stretch the numbers a little when I bought it to make it work. Gas/diesel prices have to be within around 10% and this has not been the case.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I didn't think you could get the 6.2 gas in a 150 

my neighbor has a 250 and 350 with the 6.2 he averages just under 12 

my 78 chevy with a 454 gets 12 we have come so far


----------



## Morning Wood

If you are towing 10K a few times a week I'd stick with diesel. I have an older (2005) F350 crewcab SRW 4x4 short bed. I have a system one rack and tool boxes on the truck. It weighs almost 8.5K lbs like that. I have the V10. I get 9 mpg around town and a little highway. I can go up to 10.5 highway. Towing it gets around 7. It has power, but doesn't pull like a diesel, especially up grades. I have a 4.10 axle. When I got the truck and it was just a truck empty, I could milk 300 miles out of one tank (30 gallons). Now, I'm lucky to get 250 miles in a tank. I know the 6.2 gets better mileage than my 6.8 V10, but not sure it tows as well as my V10. I'd stick to diesel if you're towing. I tow my tool trailer weekly and it does fine. 6k trailer. I also have a 14K dump and equipment trailer. It will get the job done, but I don't tow those weekly or fully loaded all the time. I've gone to driving the speed limit on the highway to try and get better mileage. I don't lose much time, but the single digit MPG kills me mentally. I used to have a 96 7.3 PSD. Worst I got was 9 mpg pulling 10K plus on the highway at 70 mph+


----------



## VinylHanger

Here diesel is the same as gas or only a penny or two different. I wouldn't have anything else these days. I pull my tool trailer daily, so a gasser would be Hating it. Also 12 mpg is idiotic. I know I get better than that. Like Warner said, the old trucks got that or better.

2001 PSD. 270,000 miles. Runs like new. Can't see paying 60 grand to get a new one. Probably drop a new motor in this one some day.


----------



## Golden view

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I didn't think you could get the 6.2 gas in a 150
> 
> my neighbor has a 250 and 350 with the 6.2 he averages just under 12
> 
> my 78 chevy with a 454 gets 12 we have come so far


I'd say we've come really far. You could SC that 454 and you'd still be nowhere near the capability of the 6.2, but you'd get 9mpg. Not to mention comfort and safety differences.

To the OP, as a diesel mechanic in another life and cost-benefit analysis nerd in this one, I'd get the gas truck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Golden view said:


> I'd say we've come really far. You could SC that 454 and you'd still be nowhere near the capability of the 6.2, but you'd get 9mpg. Not to mention comfort and safety differences.
> 
> To the OP, as a diesel mechanic in another life and cost-benefit analysis nerd in this one, I'd get the gas truck.


Not really. All they have done is add more crap which adds more weight, which needs more power to move it. 

The old crew cab is under 6k pounds even with me in it, my suburan with a 454 weighs more.

I have had 14k pounds behind it on a goose neck, tows great. 

I don't need my truck to be able to race up to speed, i just need it to do work.

I have made a couple trips over 1200 miles each way pulling a gooseneck with a 7.3 psd, the 8 mpg is pathetic.


----------



## angus242

You could get the 6.2 in a 2011 F150 as an option. Not sure when they stopped it, maybe 2013? Was rated at 411HP.

Diesel and gas are totally different animals. I think it comes down to needs to choose diesel. If you're towing over 12k regularly, it's more of a need. It does come with the benefit of easier towing and better mileage but the initial cost of the upgrade is substantial and the overall maintenance is greater. You need to keep a diesel for a long time to make up for just the better mileage. 

For my situation, I wanted the DRW. Trying to find that combo with a gasser was near impossible. So I got diesel. I was lucky enough to get a great deal on it so I didn't really pay the premium for diesel. In the summer, I average close to 20mpg. Winter is about 17. Towing a 10k trailer is just over 15MPG. That is great but for most of the winter in Chicago, diesel was almost $1/gal higher than gas. I also need 4 gallons of oil and a $20 oil filter. 

If you only tow a few times a month, I think gas a no-brainer. the 6.2 is a strong motor and if towing a handful of times per month, you should be fine. I mean previous to the 6.2, Ford used the 5.4 in the Superduty. I still see plenty of those landscape trucks running around pulling trailers today. 

And Warner, you are talking apples/oranges. If you took you 454 and dropped it in a 2013 2500 GMC Denali, it wouldn't get anywhere near 12MPG or couldn't tow as much. But if you took a 2011 6.2 and put it in your Suburban, you'd get better mileage and could tow more.


----------



## JT Wood

Donohue Const said:


> I have read all the specs online
> 
> Looking for some real world opinions on how it preforms on the job site everyday


http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1140192-6-2l-mpg-update.html


From my reading, the 6.2 with the 6 spd auto is a good performer. Although I would prefer a v10 myself.


----------



## superseal

I bought a new 4x2 2012 SC 250 with the 6.2, but I don't do much towing. Guys I know who do say they love it.

It's surely rated to pull 10K plus and given I payload mine to the max frequently, it pulls effortlessly.

I'm not a diesel guy, and I don't want to sound bias, but coming from the 5.9 ram I had previous, this truck seems to have all the power I'll ever need. 

I took a pic of some technical specs that are in the 2012 sales brochure, see if it comes out.

The FTE website is also a great place for resources..http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I have a 2011 F-250 crew cab, long bed, with the 6.2. I pull my 7x16 tool trailer every day. It pulls great. Lots of hills around here. I am a diesel lover but could not justify the cost of maintaining the diesel and cost of fuel is much more here. I have been very happy with the 6.2L. Edit; Forgot to add that I am getting 9.4 average around town pulling the trailer.

I have about 20 more horse power (385) than the V10 and only 50 ft/lbs torque less than the V10. I would choose this V8 6.2L over the V10 any day. 

I freakn love this truck!!!


----------



## superseal

Here some towing vids...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfJ_Qt2iydA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htAra3PzHdw


----------



## BAREIN

I've heard from a few people that you can get a Ram diesel Tradesman for not much more than the gas offerings from Ford and GM. Gm has really gotten proud of their trucks with this newest style.


----------

